# Nikon D7000 vs D5100 dSLR?



## editor (Apr 30, 2011)

I really can't decide about this. I'm not sure whether to sell my D300 and get a D7000, or keep the D300 and get the cheaper D5100 as a second camera.

They both share the same sensor, but the D7000 is weatherproofed, more rugged and with better metering/autofocus.

Pros of the D5100: it's much smaller than my current camera (I'm not a fan of lugging around big cameras), it has an articulated screen. 

Pros of the D5100: top plate LCD, more physical controls












More about D5100: http://www.wirefresh.com/nikon-d5100-dslr-reviews-the-camera-looks-an-absolute-winner/
D7000: http://www.wirefresh.com/nikon-d7000-mid-range-dslr-announced/


----------



## Uncle Fester (May 5, 2011)

..both amazing cameras.  ISO 25,600!

The deciding factor for me would be the articulated screen of the D5100 - something i find incredibly useful on the Panasonic G1.

Having said that i've just ordered an LX5 - need a small camera for underground photos...


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

Uncle Fester said:


> Having said that i've just ordered an LX5 - need a small camera for underground photos...


You won't regret it - it's an amazing camera!


----------



## Paul Russell (May 5, 2011)

A con for the D5100 for me would that it is more limited in the lenses it uses, I think. It's limited to lenses that have their own motor, isn't it? That would rule out my primes (AF D lenses).


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 17, 2012)

Just invested in the D7000. Very happy with it; and got a friend's wedding to shoot in 2 weekends time!

Eek!


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

The D7000 is a great camera. I was seriously considering it before I got the OM-D.


----------

